# Monarchs Fire Head Coach, Whisenant Tapped to Take Over



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Monarchs Fire Head Coach, Whisenant Tapped to Take Over  

_The Sacramento Monarchs today fired their head coach Maura McHugh. The Monarchs' record is 7-11 and they rank fifth in the WNBA Western Conference.

John Whisenant has been named interim head coach. He is slated to take over as general manager for the Monarchs_


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Finally. I wondered how she kept her job!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They won today against San Antonio. Maybe a change of coach is what they needed


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> They won today against San Antonio. Maybe a change of coach is what they needed


For some reason, it always seems to work that way.... new coaches get a win right away.


----------

